# whats the best routine to improve ur 2 mile run



## killer4life (Dec 22, 2004)

Im looking to improve my 2 mile runtime from 18.08 to like 14.00 min .whats ur recommendations for a weight training regimen.


----------



## LAM (Dec 22, 2004)

endurance training, you need to increase your lactic acid threeshold and increase your VO2Max...

fully body training programs are great for increasing endurance...


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 22, 2004)

killer4life said:
			
		

> Im looking to improve my 2 mile runtime from 18.08 to like 14.00 min .whats ur recommendations for a weight training regimen.



Are you military?? Is this for a PT test??


----------



## killer4life (Dec 22, 2004)

yes it is for a pt test


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 22, 2004)

You got a PM.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 22, 2004)

I technique I used (it worked for me, I don't know if it will work for everyone) is, when I needed to run  long distance, I would do a track that was basically slight decline (not that much) with a 1/5 of an uphill mile at the end.  I'd do the track 3 times normally, which came to 2.1 miles, and on the 4th time I would sprint up the hill as fast as I could and collapse at the top.

I did this for a month and improved my overall time by increasing my pace.  I shaved at least 4 minutes off the total time when it was said and done.  My mile time, likewise, improved dramatically.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 22, 2004)

When I was in my first PT run in basic training was around 16-17 min. I got it down to around 10:29 when I was stationed in Alaska . Basically all I did was run to get my endurance up. You got to push yourself no matter how tired you are. Find a person who runs in the high 13's and run with them (especially during your PT test). Having a pace person is a good thing to get your run times up too. They serve as that extra motivation.  Let me know if you need any more help.


----------



## killer4life (Dec 23, 2004)

im looking for a weight lifting routine . i can breath right i ts just that my legs get weak after a while since im so heavy .but my legs are strong just not enough endurance. what about supp that might help me


----------



## KarlW (Dec 23, 2004)

How bout high rep squatting?


----------



## simbh (Dec 23, 2004)

A good way to dramatically increase your cadiovascular , therefore increase you're hability to run faster is try to do your training outside first of all . Secondly , aim for some cold weather training . I don't know where you actually live , but if your wheater gets rather cold , it would be a good thing for you to try your cardio when it is cold. You'd be surprise how fast this would increase your cardiovascular habilities . At first , it is very hard , but if you're willing to go threw that , it will be a matter of weeks before you start shredding down the minutes. That's in my experience . You say you are heavy , well this could help you a lot. There is this boxer where I live , a heavy weight boxer , he doesn't look fit at all . He has a beer belly ... But , he trains outside in the -20 celcius (thats a bit extreme) and when he box , he just keeps on going and going and going. And believe me , he looks like a couch patatoe. Surprising enough , hes the canadian champion right now , hes beaten very fit guys , usually the guys think he'll tire himself out , but he doesn't. He said , when he trains outside , it is really hard in cold weathers , but when he comes inside , after training in the cold like that , he finds it very easy. 

Anyways , just a tip.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 23, 2004)

Those are some very good ideas. I started to train with heavy weights and low reps, and I recently found out that my endurance has improved drastically (I also walk a lot). I actually went from not being able to jog for even a minute (that was terrible), to jogging for over two with no problem (of course, that's not a long time at all, but I was surprised at how easily I could do it just to get my blood flowing before my workout). I think what helped a lot was doing squats and other big lifts to get my cardiovascular health up, and it'll most certainly strenthen your legs. You can also try heavy calf raises to make it easier for you to run (that's usually what I get tired from). Hope this helped...


----------



## Witmaster (Dec 23, 2004)

Another very effective way to increase your run time is to walk up to a guy like LAM and say, "what up bitch?" then slap him hard across the face.

Trust me, you'll see your run-time increase exponentially!!    

*Seriously though*.... I too am Military and I was able to inprove my overall run time through weight training (Squats, Leg Press, etc) but also I spent hours doing cardio.  Started small at first but eventually worked up to 1 hour plus on moderate to high settings on the stairmaster.  I worked on my breathing techniques.  In time my run time went from 17+ down to the mid 13's.

Finally, get yourself a partner to train with.  ESPECIALLY when your out running the 2 miles.  A good competitive running partner is awesome when trying to improve run times.


----------



## KarlW (Dec 23, 2004)

makes sense. Seems to me the best way to get better at running would be to well........................run.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 23, 2004)

killer4life said:
			
		

> im looking for a weight lifting routine . i can breath right i ts just that my legs get weak after a while since im so heavy .but my legs are strong just not enough endurance. what about supp that might help me



Well, weight lifting, at least in the traditional sense, isn't going to increase muscular endurnace in your legs.  I would suggest doing bodyweight squats and some plyometrics.  Also, try running at varied intensities.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 23, 2004)

killer4life said:
			
		

> what about supp that might help me



90% or more of any results will come from your diet and training. If it were me, I would run 3 miles. Bodyweight is always going to be a killer, 250 pound guys dont run 4 minute miles.

Any gut involvement is going to be both dead weight, as well as volume pushing against your diaphragm not allowing you to intake oxygen as effectively as you could. The more weight you carry though the harder its going to be.

I went from being a 5:30 miler to upper 6s and eventually 7 minutes and greater just from weight increase. I won the mile at my last day of high school by setting a pace, and simply sticking to it. At the end of that my throat was sore for something like 3 days, and I was on the ground for at least 15 or 20 minutes after that.

My own opinion would to simply watch the pace, watch the bodyweight and food (sodium etc), and do more than is required, i.e. 3 miles or a hard ass sprint finisher till you allow yourself to drop.

I have never experienced a low heart rate while running and having my legs give out first though.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 23, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> He has a beer belly ... But , he trains outside in the -20 celcius (thats a bit extreme) and when he box , he just keeps on going and going and going. And believe me , he looks like a couch patatoe.



Minus the spell check  I knew a guy with a big gut in Jr High that still pulled 6:30s which was better than the average runner. How he did it I dont know.


----------



## killer4life (Dec 27, 2004)

thanx all for the great advice  ill keep u guys posted


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 28, 2004)

Do a search for Max-OT cardio.  It seems like exactly what you are looking for.  It's running with progressive intensity.


----------



## killer4life (Dec 28, 2004)

sounds like a plan thanx alot


----------



## kota98 (Dec 28, 2004)

Im also trying to improve my pt test im a mil tech cilvian side they give me an hour 3 days a week to do pt im working on getting an organized pt program thought about jogging a lap and building on that to help improve my asama ill keep up on this so let us know how its going
good luck to you 
Thanks
Rick


----------



## killer4life (Dec 29, 2004)

well idid   a 2 mile run today my time went down to 1753 a little proggress.  i did my first mile in 7 53  than  it started to hurt .


----------



## soonerdawg (Dec 30, 2004)

Military here also. I hated running at first. I was slow and always thought I would pass out after a mile. Two things helped me. 1. Run farther than you need to for your PT. I have to do three miles for our PFT, so if I'm just running for exercise or trying to cut my time, I will run for at least four miles. I never got a better time only doing three miles over and over again. 2. Do some type of sprints. I will run 1/8 to 1/4 mile at a sprint and then jog the next 1/8 to 1/4 mile. Do that for two miles if you feel you still have something left, add a mile.  Pace yourself and concentrate on breathing, that will help a lot.


----------



## killer4life (Dec 30, 2004)

thanx im going to start doing sprints . i been running 2 1/5  and 3 miles so i will be sprinting next week. u guys think plyometrics will help me or no


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 30, 2004)

killer4life said:
			
		

> thanx im going to start doing sprints . i been running 2 1/5  and 3 miles so i will be sprinting next week. u guys think plyometrics will help me or no



It can't hurt, but it probably isn't something you should be focusing on.  Do a combination of things, but try to make sure they are similar enough to your target exercise so the transmutation of training effects is highest.


----------

